# Charming awkwardness ?



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

Do you think theres manifestations of awkwardness that can be charming? Examples would be 

* *












 
* *













I think such things can possibly be a manifestation of counterphobic 6 behavior. (or atleast with the guy up there). I feel like in myself I can be very outgoing, but also awkward like him, as a sort of way of taking my fear head on ? What do you guys think about this phenomenon ? Do you think it exists ?


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

You called?

But yes. I think it takes certain traits as well as _awareness_ of the awkward behavior, so it's somewhat of a well thought out act than anything. 
Aubrey is an excellent example of that, imo. 

They also appear to have confidence - like, a I don't give a f--- attitude.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

Kittynip said:


> You called?
> 
> But yes. I think it takes certain traits as well as _awareness_ of the awkward behavior, so it's somewhat of a well thought out act than anything.
> Aubrey is an excellent example of that, imo.
> ...


 Hmm, I don't think it's well thought out, I think it is sort of planned for in a way, but generally unconsciously. 

I imagine certain people might find it "pretentious" though for that reason. Well awkwardness in general is sometimes seen as a result of being pretentious. 

Awkwardness (in my opinion) can go hand in hand with charm just in the sense that most "charming" outgoing people are self conscious as well, and can pay a lot of attention to how they act. 

To what extent do you guys think these traits exist in awkward people in general though ?


----------



## Wilv (Sep 8, 2013)

I found the girl in that video extremely attractive.

I think it's her eyes.


----------



## Gingersassin (Oct 12, 2013)

some types of awkwardness are pretty adorable, honestly. When people acknowledge their awkwardness and are able to laugh at themselves it can be pretty charming.


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I sure as hell hope so...


----------



## agreenbough (Aug 11, 2010)

Tha's one of the main reasons I like Robert Smith so much - his awkwardness is very endearing.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

chaoticbrain said:


> Hmm, I don't think it's well thought out, I think it is sort of planned for in a way, but generally unconsciously.
> 
> I imagine certain people might find it "pretentious" though for that reason. Well awkwardness in general is sometimes seen as a result of being pretentious.
> 
> ...


What makes you think awkwardness comes off as pretentious? Just curious, I haven't heard something like that.

I think the reason it's charming is that when someone shows open awareness of their flaws people find it humble.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

agreenbough said:


> Tha's one of the main reasons I like Robert Smith so much - his awkwardness is very endearing.


Hmm, I looked up some videos and yes he's interesting, your pic of him actually displays a good example of what's called 'Fi tension' it's a sort of subtle emotion that shows on the face due to tension.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

holysouljellyroll said:


> What makes you think awkwardness comes off as pretentious? Just curious, I haven't heard something like that.
> 
> I think the reason it's charming is that when someone shows open awareness of their flaws people find it humble.


Well I think certain people are of the opinion that awkwardness is due to a certain 'caring about what other people think' so to say and that their not acting their true self or something. I don't agree with observation, but I think certain people think that way.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

chaoticbrain said:


> Well I think certain people are of the opinion that awkwardness is due to a certain 'caring about what other people think' so to say and that their not acting their true self or something. I don't agree with observation, but I think certain people think that way.


Oh, I see what you mean.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

chaoticbrain said:


> Hmm, I don't think it's well thought out, I think it is sort of planned for in a way, but generally unconsciously.
> 
> I imagine certain people might find it "pretentious" though for that reason. Well awkwardness in general is sometimes seen as a result of being pretentious.
> 
> ...


l wrote something to this effect recently and actually used the word _pretentious._

l don't think it's the word l'd use if l thought about it more, but it was my knee-jerk describing word so l definitely get what you're saying.

l'd just say the person has a level of self awareness that allows for the recognition of any ''awkwardness''. The only time it becomes annoying to me is when someone meta-narrates their awkward behavior or when the behavior isn't even awkward.

lf anyone_ ever_ tells me a story about something they did more than 6 months ago that they felt was ''awkward'' and it not only hardly qualifies but is a dated example because they had to hang onto it for that long...

lt is no longer charming.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

this is the level of my awkwardness, please let me know if it's charming:


----------

